# hair between eyes



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I am wanting to cut the hair between Lilly's eyes. The part that is the most stained. I dont want however to cut all the hair around her muzzle area. If anyone has pictures that are close up enough for me to see what it should look like could you show me? Also if you do this with your pup can you explain the best way to do it. I am totally clueless. Do I use razor or sissors or what do I do? I just know that this is a matted gross mess and so ugly and it is curling into her eyes so I am sure that is just making the tearing worse and I want to get it all shaved off/ cut down or whatever I should do and start over. I also do not want bangs. Is there a way to cut the between the eye area without the muzzle or the bangs??
Thanks for any pictures or help you can give??
Lilly's mom


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

First wash her face and using a little (human) eyebrow or mustache comb, comb out anything stuck in the corners and on the muzzle. Of course you are going to be very careful because you have to work right up to the eye. You should do this every day, so it doesn't get gross. You can use Johnson's baby shampoo on a wet wash cloth, then plain water. Once it is clean and nothing stuck use either tiny blunt-point scissors or a little battery cordless trimmer like the Wahl "Pocket Pro" that is only an inch wide and just cut the little hairs right on the inside corner of his eyes next to the muzzle. All the time you are working on his face try to hold it steady and get him to relax by talking quietly. I taught Frosty to hold still for face things just by saying, "Here let Mommie fix your face." He learned what that meant and would hold still while I worked around his eyes. I like working from a grooming table, but the kitchen counter or something like that works.

I get the eyebrow brush/comb combo at the cosmetic dept. at the drugstore. Most any pet store will carry the Wahl trimmers for about $19. They are in the Pet Edge catalog or internet site for $16.59. They work good for the bottoms of the feet too.

There are facial cleaners that come already prepared with little pads in the jar for cleaning around the eyes. They claim to cure red eye stain, but won't bleach the hair. They are handy for daily cleaning and don't need to be rinsed out. The one I like is from the Drs. Foster and Smith catalog. It's called "Show eyes pads". The main thing is combing her face and cleaning it every day. Training the hair to go in the right direction. All these things that we have to do to keep our Malts looking good take a lot of practice. You will find how you like to do it as you go along.







So don't get frustrated! You'll get better at it and so will your puppy.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

The before and after pics of Chulita that I just posted of her on Angel's glow are pretty close up to her face. In the BEFORE picture you can see her tear stains and that is where I trim/cut her hair. I touch NOTHING in the middle because I want that to get long enough to go up in her top knot. 

http://19.photobucket.com/albums/b163/bkly...na/AGBefore.jpg

What I found that works best for me are those tiny cuticle cutters they are the perfect size to trim just those hairs right about the eyes and not mess with anything else that you want to contine to grow.

Don't know if that helped you much. But there's my input.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

[/quote}What I found that works best for me are those tiny cuticle cutters they are the perfect size to trim just those hairs right about the eyes and not mess with anything else that you want to contine to grow.

Don't know if that helped you much. But there's my input.







[/QUOTE] 

Cuticle scissors have really sharp points don't they?


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

Should I then use hair gel to help hold those little pesky hairs that are growing out up with the rest?? I was thinking the same about those little cuticle ones. Mine come to a major point but that made me think of my baby sissors if they are sharp enough. I think I may go ahead and get one of those little shavers. we will see. I will take pictures if I get the nerve to do it.


Do I only cut from the point of the eye socket down then? So that the rest can go up into the topknot?? or do I do everything straight across from the top of the eye socket?
does that question make sence?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> [/quote}What I found that works best for me are those tiny cuticle cutters they are the perfect size to trim just those hairs right about the eyes and not mess with anything else that you want to contine to grow.
> 
> Don't know if that helped you much. But there's my input.


Cuticle scissors have really sharp points don't they?
[/QUOTE]

The do have points. But they are SUPER TINY. Chulita has been groomed since she was a bit younger than 2 months old. So she is SOOOOOOO GOOD with staying perfectly still while I take just one quick snip of the hairs that are right near her eyes. I just did it today as a matter of fact.












I just recieved the #1 All Systems Hair gel and have already tried it a few times. It does not seem to hold those pesky hairs away for too long. After a short time I guess the gel dries up and the are back down. I just bought those clippies that Brinkley's and Neylands Mom uses. I just bought them yesterday. Mine seem super tiny but LET ME TELL YOU they REALLY do the trick. They keep pesky few hairs that are quite long enough to go into the top knot. I just took pictures to show you. But I have no idea how to download them. Once my husband comes back from the gym I will post them for you to see.









Here is the thread showing pics of the ones Brinkley and Neyland's Mom uses.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...828&hl=clippies

I bought the same ones but of course me....I had to find the super girly ones, with cute pastel colors and glitter. LOL and they seem a bit smaller than Brinks and Neylands.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

oh I can not use those clippies for Lilly or she would eat them. I don't know what it is about them but she just gets them out and chews on them. oh man. I tried some gel a long time ago but don't remember what it was but it didn't hold well either. 

I did put a before picture in lilly gallery of how horrid her tear stains are right now. I am hoping a couple months on angels glow and washing her face twice a day she will be better. I started working on her mats and just did her face tonight and gave her a couple tini pieces of cheese cube (I cut one cube in 1/4 so I could spread it out more) and that really seemed to help her stay still. lol 
now if only chris christensen would take paypal I could get all the brushes and combs I want. lol


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> oh I can not use those clippies for Lilly or she would eat them. I don't know what it is about them but she just gets them out and chews on them. oh man. I tried some gel a long time ago but don't remember what it was but it didn't hold well either.
> 
> I did put a before picture in lilly gallery of how horrid her tear stains are right now. I am hoping a couple months on angels glow and washing her face twice a day she will be better. I started working on her mats and just did her face tonight and gave her a couple tini pieces of cheese cube (I cut one cube in 1/4 so I could spread it out more) and that really seemed to help her stay still. lol
> now if only chris christensen would take paypal I could get all the brushes and combs I want. lol[/B]



Oh...O.K. So the clippies won't work for Lily.









Nothing seems to really bother Chulita anymore. I put the clippy in yesterday and today and she could care less. I don't think she even realizes it even there. 

OH WOW...I just took a look at Lily's tear stains. They are pretty bad.







I wonder what makes the tears stains less or worse from dog to dog????? Chulita's stains were not as bad but still it made me NUTS. I started her on Angel's glow DAILY and I honestly saw results in 1 WEEK. The stains seemed to get lighter in just 1 week. She has been on it for one solid month. I give her 1/4 mixed with a little bit of baby food and she gobbles it right up. It will probably take Lily a little more than a month for face to be completely white. I bet you in 1 month there WILL BE A BIG DIFFERENCE. I can't wait to see those progress pictures.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Should I then use hair gel to help hold those little pesky hairs that are growing out up with the rest?? I was thinking the same about those little cuticle ones. Mine come to a major point but that made me think of my baby sissors if they are sharp enough. I think I may go ahead and get one of those little shavers. we will see. I will take pictures if I get the nerve to do it.
> 
> 
> Do I only cut from the point of the eye socket down then? So that the rest can go up into the topknot?? or do I do everything straight across from the top of the eye socket?
> does that question make sence?[/B]


Don't cut anything above the eye, only a few hairs on the inside corner that want to stick in her eyes.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

The cuticle cutter with the purple handle are really tiny. The sliver ones I just bought today and just a bit bigger and are work better for me to cut her hair where her paw pads are.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

ohhh those are tini. I think with as hyper as lilly is right now I may hold off on trying those. I do have the little 1" or so razer thing so I think I may try that or other little round tip sissors. I will wait till tonight after she has her little run outside though.

I still have not figured out how to post a picture to a post but did add it to her gallary if you want to see how bad she is. If the angels glow works I will forever sing its praises. lol

Thanks for the closeup pics of eyes they really really help me figure out what to do!!

lilly's mama


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> ohhh those are tini. I think with as hyper as lilly is right now I may hold off on trying those. I do have the little 1" or so razer thing so I think I may try that or other little round tip sissors. I will wait till tonight after she has her little run outside though.
> 
> I still have not figured out how to post a picture to a post but did add it to her gallary if you want to see how bad she is. If the angels glow works I will forever sing its praises. lol
> 
> ...



Yeah..told you they were tiny.









I saw the pics you posted of Lily's tear stains...I worte this earlier yesterday..

I wonder what makes the tears stains less or worse from dog to dog????? Chulita's stains were not as bad but still it made me NUTS. I started her on Angel's glow DAILY and I honestly saw results in 1 WEEK. The stains seemed to get lighter in just 1 week. She has been on it for one solid month. I give her 1/4 mixed with a little bit of baby food and she gobbles it right up. It will probably take Lily a little more than a month for face to be completely white. I bet you in 1 month there WILL BE A BIG DIFFERENCE. I can't wait to see those progress pictures.









Believe me the Angels Glow does work. There are many on this site who have had excellent results and you will to.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor Lily! I would cut all that mess off and start from scratch. I bet if you got rid of all that wet hair you would notice some skin irritation under there. All that moist hair is the perfect breeding ground for bacteria to cause eye and skin infections. It doesn't take long for that hair to grow back, and she will be much more comfortable- and easier to groom. 

Good luck!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

> The before and after pics of Chulita that I just posted of her on Angel's glow are pretty close up to her face. In the BEFORE picture you can see her tear stains and that is where I trim/cut her hair. I tough NOTHING in the middle because I want that to get long enough to go up in her top knot.
> 
> http://19.photobucket.com/albums/b163/bkly...na/AGBefore.jpg
> 
> ...



wow i didn't think anyone else used those scissors. i use those for leise too... but mine is the silver one. leise seems to prefer that over other scissors.. at first i was sketchy about using it but she likes it because it's small.. when i bring those big scissors near her she wont stay still.. but she seems to stay perfectly still when i use the little ones.. dont know why


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah they are great. The ones with the purple handle are REALLY tiny and not even that sharp. Because it always takes me like 2 tries before I finally cut the hair. Those sliver ones I bought yesterday. Those are sharp took me 1 quick snip and I was done. Chulita stays PEFECTLY STILL for me everytime. In my opinion they work THE BEST. I tried one of those personal groomer things. Not only did I have too keep passing the little machine over and over again for it to finally get a tiny bit of hair off she DID NOT like the sound it made and would move too much on me.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> ohhh those are tini. I think with as hyper as lilly is right now I may hold off on trying those. I do have the little 1" or so razer thing so I think I may try that or other little round tip sissors. I will wait till tonight after she has her little run outside though.
> 
> I still have not figured out how to post a picture to a post but did add it to her gallary if you want to see how bad she is. If the angels glow works I will forever sing its praises. lol
> 
> ...


Make sure your not giving her any food or treats with lots of coloring also. That made a hugh difference in Baxter and Wally's tear staining. Those bacon treats are the worst! That red dye seems to seep right out the tear ducts.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

oh no I never even thought of her treats. I am off to go look and see if they have it in them. well I am not sure about hte kind we had last week but the kind I got this week doesn't say food coloring on the bag so maybe they are ok?? I think I understand how to put a picture in the post so I will try again.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like those tiny clippies in Chulita's hair...wish I could find some tiny ones like that in primary colors...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I like those tiny clippies in Chulita's hair...wish I could find some tiny ones like that in primary colors...[/B]


THX







I thought they would be TOO TINY. But they are actually a good size. If I come across any in the primary color I will let you know for sure.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> oh no I never even thought of her treats. I am off to go look and see if they have it in them. well I am not sure about hte kind we had last week but the kind I got this week doesn't say food coloring on the bag so maybe they are ok?? I think I understand how to put a picture in the post so I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe you could take Lilly to a doggy opthamalogist just to make sure that there isnt a more serious underlying problem causing the staining. I think I remember someone's dog had eye lashes growing on the inside of their eyelid, causing a lot of irritation to the eye and making it stain more than normal. I would just cut that hair at the bottom, from the bottom of the eye down where all the red is. There doesnt seem to be that much staining in the part that you have up in the topknot, so maybe just cut the bottom and give her face a little short doo while on the angels glow. Then maybe the hair will just grow in white from the beginning.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

ok I am glad that I trimmed between her eyes because there was a little group of hair at the inner corner of each eye that was growing into her eyes! It looked like it would hurt and no wonder she has been watering eyes so bad lately. I feel like such a bad mommy!! I think I did pretty good. I had my son help hold her and gave her cheeze pieces for treats so it wouldn't be to bad for her. I guess her and I are learning together. Anyway here is a picture after I snipped between her eyes. 
What do you think? Should I do more or be happy with what I have untill it grows a bit?
thanks for all your help and opinions ladies you are lifesavers!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awww it looks ALOT better and she looks happier too!! She is a real cutie. As far as trimming more, it looks like its not poking her anymore so its just a personal preference it you want to start from scratch. Nice job!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys are so nice to help each other with these kind of things.







What a great group of people here.
Trying to handle those few hairs that don't want to go up in the topknock of lay down into the mustache can try one's patience.









I had to have Bella cut in a puppycut when I broke my arm in August. Now we are trying to figure out what to do with those hairs right at the very cornersof the eyes...keep constantly trimming or try to grow them out like when her coat was longer.





















Nice to come to this thread and get ideas.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!! WHAT A DIFFERENCE ALREADY WITH JUST TRIMING HER HAIR. YOU DID A GREAT JOB and looks nice and clean around her eyes with no hair poking her or anything. Now if you can only get her started on that Angel's Glow. She's a picky one huh??? Chulita will eat anything it seems. I just gave her a dose of Angel's Glow with her Vanilla Pudding Baby Food.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She looks GREAT! Much better than before!







She has got to feel much better also.

As far as her pickiness...you might do better just buying the straight Tylan instead of the Angel's Glow.
It may not taste as bad.
Here is a formula I found on a show cat site...it might work better for you.

*There are several popular recipes for making an eye wash or eye drops whose purpose is to prevent the staining around and under the eyes of white or light colored cats.
One of the most popular solutions is the Tylan Eye Stain Formula
The Ingredients
•	one gallon of distilled water
•	50 cc of Tylan 50 (tylosin) Tylan is an injectable broad spectrum antibiotic usually used for respiratory infections and bacterial diarrhea in cattle and swine 
•	16 ounces of Witch Hazel 
•	2 ounces of Boric Acid Powder 
First add the 50cc of Tylan 50 to the gallon bottle of distilled water. 
Remove one quart of the solution into a sterile container. This will be used as a daily eye drop. It must be kept refrigerated. Use an eye dropper to place one drop in each eye daily. For convenience, I usually place a small amount into an eyedropper bottle.
Take the remaining water/Tylan mixture and add the 16 ounces of Witch Hazel and the boric acid powder. Shake well. This will be used to wash the face to help remove or prevent staining. 
How to use the wash as a Cleanser
Prior to the bath, soak a makeup remover pad with the cleaner and wash the kitty's face thoroughly. Always wipe the eyes from the outer corner in towards the inner corner of the eye to prevent spreading any stain across the cat's face.
If there is staining on the the bib, chest and or front paws of the cat, clean and wet these areas also.
Let the mixture soak on the coat for about a half hour before the bath. Bath as usual. 
Care should be taken not to get the "cleansing" formula into the eyes as it can sting or irritate.
Always shake the solution well before using. 
Why Does it Work?
Veterinary eye specialists believe the cause of tear staining is actually excess tearing. When the face hair remains wet from excess tearing it becomes a breeding ground for bacteria. It is the bacterial reaction with the tears that turns them brownish-red.
An eye drop containing an antibiotic can therefore be used to eliminate the "color" of the tears that causes the staining. 
Low grade bacterial infections in the tear ducts which may also be a cause of tearing and staining will also benefit from an antibiotic.
Like many long term use of antibiotics, the bacteria may develop a resistance to that particular antibiotic, and so the eye drops may prove effective at first, then may seem to stop working, so this type of product should only be used short-term..
When using anything in your cat's eyes, care should be taken to keep everything as clean and sterile as possible. Never use the solution if it is cloudy.
Tylan can be purchased from REVIVAL or Omaha Vaccine.
***Note... Tylan comes in 2 strengths, 50 and 200. Be sure to use the 50 with the recipe as given or if you are using the 200 strength, only add 12 cc of the antibiotic.
Good Luck, and may all your kitties be presented in pristine condition in the show ring.
*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I like those tiny clippies in Chulita's hair...wish I could find some tiny ones like that in primary colors...[/B]



Hi,

I found the same tiny clippes in primary colors. Here is a picture of them. Let me know if you want them. There is red, black, green, blue, Organe, Yellow. The only one you may not like is the lavendar one.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136927
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh....where did you find those?!








I like those!!!!!!








Even though Neyland's is growing so fast that most of it goes up into a ponytail now...I would like the primary ones to keep on hand for when I don't have time/patience to put in a top knot and he needs his hair back out of his face...
How much were they if I want them?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139946
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They were $2.00. No need to worry about tax and all that and I think I can manage to get them in a regular envelope so I would not make you pay for "shipping" it's not big deal if you want them let me know. I thought of you when I saw them and pick up a extra pack for you.


----------

